# Hallelujah - Military Version



## RackMaster (Apr 7, 2017)

Just watched this on Facecrap and it is absolutely beautiful.  A warning, it might make it a little dusty...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 7, 2017)

H


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 8, 2017)

That song is one of the most powerful and uplifting things I've ever heard.

While I prefer the female vocals for this one, I've also never heard a heard a Catholic priest sing like that.    Well done.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 8, 2017)

another interesting version:

This teen singing Leonard Cohen’s ‘Hallelujah’ into a well in Italy will give you chills


----------

